
Apple is bullying a security company with a dangerous DMCA lawsuit - geneeva
https://onezero.medium.com/apple-is-bullying-a-security-company-with-a-dangerous-dmca-lawsuit-df052ddfd82
======
rvz
similar discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21940846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21940846)

------
donohoe
Hardly. Correlium does not have a physical iPhone. They are making a copy and
running them on virtualization software (would love to learn if this is in
fact not the case).

That aside, Correlium is alleged to help researchers sell hacking tools based
on software bugs found in iOS to government agencies that then use them to
hack targets...

Lots to unpack here.

------
deith
"don't pirate our software" can hardly be called bullying, no?

~~~
bb88
They don't supply the firmware. The user must do that.

